# New pic of my tank



## TheDragon (Aug 1, 2012)

The first pic I took right after I set up the tank.
The second pic is one week later.
The final pic is after two weeks
Wish I could make the dwarf hairgrass grow faster.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow...that looks amazing!! Awesome!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Great job :thumbsup: That is one lucky fish!


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

holy crap your plants grow fast!


----------



## Mahachai (Sep 15, 2012)

mg: Nice!


----------



## MooseKnocker (Aug 5, 2012)

I always see photos of peoples planted tanks and wish mine looked that cool!


----------



## TheDragon (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind comments. I have to give credit to the members of this site. Without their knowledge and willingness to share their experience I could not have as well as it has turned out. I also want to thank OldFishLady for her patience and advice. Moose these awesome folks can really help.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice tank!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

wow I love it it looks so fall like! so jealous! what type of lighting do you have?


----------

